#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  June Member of the Month! -Wattz

## Merry

_written  by the lovely Wattz_

At last, it is time for a brand new Member of the Month!

Everyone, it is my pleasure to announce our 2012 June Member of the Month, Jacogos!

Jacogos is an exceptionally talented and witty RPer whos always concocting all kinds of awesome ideas. Whether its co-writing Live Coverage of the Second Annual Rumble of RPA, being an active participant in the Rumble with his character Uai Trakand, or participating in the RPApril writing festivities, Jacogos is constantly testing his abilities and experimenting with all kinds of writing styles.

His characters are curious and exciting to interact with, and almost always add some kind of fun twist to the plot. Jacogos isnt afraid to dive right into the action of any game, and as such his characters are truly his own. He has a way of shaping the story alongside others, remaining open to the ideas of others and allowing his characters to evolve when the time comes for it. These are admirable traits in an RPer, and as such Jacogos really gets down to the nitty gritty of collaborative storytelling.

Not to mention, hes one of the most active RPers I know! My god, how many RPs is he in right now? I feel like I see him everywhere  :XD: . Well lets see, theres The Fourth Age, Pokemon: The Change, The Demon's Vows, Altaea Saga, Mystics II Rise of Deception, Cold Dreams, The Devil's Wake Chapter II, Song of the Ancients, Only One Legend Will Stand, Tale of Two Worlds, https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=19396]Blood Red Sunrise *deep breath, falls over*. I probably missed a good chunk, too O__O.

Congratulations,  Jacogos  :=D: DDD

----------


## G

Yay! Congratulations Jacogos you totally deserve it!  ::D:

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations Jaco.  Now let's all do the thong dance!!! *does the thong dance*

----------


## G

...oh. What a shame, I seem to have forgotten my thong. Guess I'll have to sit this one out  :XD:

----------


## V

Congratzy Jacogos!

----------


## Wattz

CONGRATULATIONS, JACOGOSSSS!!!!

WOOOOT!!!

----------


## Storm

::D:

----------


## Leon G

Congrats Jacogos!  ::D:

----------


## Jacogos

*looks around. realizes there hasn't been a typo. faints*

~Stage 1: Denial~
No way this can't be true... I barely deserve HALF of the stuff Wattz put in that! I mean come on... There must be some mistake!

~Stage 2: Anger~
Wattz/Merry/Anyone else! What are you nutz!? There's TOTALLY someone who deserves this more than me!

~Stage 3: Confusion~
Me? Why me? There's nothin' special about me. I don't understand. Who's idea was this? Why is there people dancing in thongs?!

~Stage 4: Comprehension~
Well... I guess when you put it like that... 

~Stage 5: Acceptance~
OMG THANK YOU GUYS!!!!! Sweet Jesus, I never though *I* would actually do something awesome enough to get a MotM award *tears up* I love you all and - Oh I promised myself I wouldn't cry! - I thank you from the bottom of my own black heart T.T *gives everyone an Oreo*

~Stage 6: Why the hell am I doing this Stage thing, anyway?~

----------


## Sunlight-

> ~Stage 6: Why the hell am I doing this Stage thing, anyway?~


Cause it's entertaining? Anyway, congrats on MotM  ::):

----------


## ChiliChiliWongo

Wow, congrats, comrade. In honor of this, here's a muffin and the usual cat pic.


Spoiler: Here ya go.

----------


## Extraordinaire.

Congrats on MOTM and your contribution to RPA!

I even learned the six stages to BECOMING member of the month xD

----------


## Storm

Again, congrats on MOTM, and btw, thanks for the Oreo, do you have a couple .... hundred .... thousand .... extra for my Attack Squirrels? (Bet you didn't realize acceptance of MOTM would be so expensive  ::D: )

----------


## Setsa

Congrats Jacogos you definetly deserve this!!

----------


## flora19

Great job Jacogos! It's funny whenever you're in Downtown. 

If excuse me, I have an Oreo to eat now.

----------


## Anastasia

Congratulations, Jacogos! You definitely deserve it!!! It will be a month of glory!

----------


## Mysteria

Congrats are in order Jaco!  Thank you for being such a wonderful part of our community.  It wouldn't be the same around here without you!  :XD:

----------


## Car'mael

Congrats! You definitely deserve it!  :XD:

----------


## Kris

Way to go Jaco  :=D:

----------


## Edynol

Grats Jaco!

----------


## Jacogos

My people... they love me  :oi:

----------


## Enigma

Woot! Welcome to the club! And I don't mean the people who've watched Nazgul's Thong Dance. It's weird - you want to look away but you can't. 




...anyway, congrats! Later they'll tell you the <.<; secret ;>.>

shhh! tell no one!

----------


## Rhomeo

Grats grats grats on Member of the Month!
Now, don't forget about all us little people, y'hear?

----------


## Kris



----------


## SQJ

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUUUUUUUUUUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I AM FILLED WITH JOY!!!!!!!!


GUNJAC!!!!! 

THIS IS SO AMAZING! I CNA"T STOP SMILING!

----------


## Jacogos

o.o Well, Pure. 

I love you too? xD

----------


## SQJ

*Beats to death with happiness stick*

I'm just that happy for you man!

----------


## Jacogos

OH GOD, WHY, MAKE IT STOP *dies*

Well thank ya  ::D:  *Ghost Jaco is touched*

----------


## SQJ

*Pulls micheal Jackson glove off* 

I know I'm very touching! Now here's some jesus juice!

----------


## Anne Bonny

CONGRATS JACOGOS!!!



This was a long time coming, my friend.  You totally deserve this!



PS

----------


## Merry



----------


## Jacogos

> 


How are you this late, you made the thread xD

----------


## Merry

I'm not late... I just believe in spreading out the love for the WHOLE month!

----------


## Edynol

Merry is never late.  Nor is she early.  She posts precisely when she means to.

----------


## Jacogos

Touché.

----------


## Bia

WHOOOOO HOOOOOOO

----------


## Tune

Congratulations again on getting MotM, Jaco! Just wait till you get to change your title  :;):

----------


## The Bartender

Congrats Jaco, YES YOU CAN!

----------


## MidKnight

Congrats on the MotM.

----------


## Jacogos

> Congratulations again on getting MotM, Jaco! Just wait till you get to change your title


I AM DOVAHKIIN!!!

----------

